# Reimbursement for 61783 for Spine Surgeries



## stinac (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I was hoping someone could assist me in the inconsistent denials I am receiving on surgical claims for the usage of 61783 when placing spinal instrumentation.  I contacted Novitas, as we are in district J12 and have searched the internet and cannot seem to find any answers.  I know that there is a list of approved primary procedure codes, yet I cannot find them.  

I would be so greatly appreciative of anyone able to point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------

